# Ghostly Sculpture



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

This has just taken up residence on my bookshelf:










Paper mache and acrylic paint, and inspiration from Stolloween's haunted busts.

You can see more pictures here.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is really great! Very creepy but elegant. Looks great displayed as it is.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

nice
i like it alot


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a cool sculpture!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a great creepy little bookshelf resident.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

He is strangely adorable! Spooky but adorable.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not only nicely done but beautifully photographed.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

It amazes me how all yall paint your finished products...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really really like this.. nice job.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love it, nice work!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

This is very creepy to me...it looks almost childlike to me...and the way it is staring at me with those empty eyes...very very creepy indeed


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I too like it, it's kind of "Burton-esque" in it's style, or maybe like something from a children's book of ghost stories.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy indeed.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice....!


----------

